# E-2 refusal wanting to enter on VWP



## Fat Mike85 (Sep 23, 2008)

I was refused an E-2 visa a month ago under section 214(b)(8), the CO said I am fine to travel on VWP. I have since had the job offer in the US retracted. I would like to go visit my girlfriend for maybe 30-60 days at the end of October. I have recently graduated and moved back in with the parents while I search for jobs in the UK/Ireland and possibly find someone to pick me up on the 12months I have remaining on a J-1. 
I have plenty of savings to go out and support myself. I have bank accounts and student loans I need to pay off. I'm not sure if I've just taken a pessimistic view since the refusal.
I plan on leaving from Dublin airport, I'll be going to Detroit and it seems easiest and cheapest to fly through atlanta. Are there secondaries at pre-clearance in Dublin if I need to prove I have no intention of staying? 

I haven't found any other posts about the results of people travelling on the VWP after an E-2 refusal. Any advice?

Many thanks!


----------

